# Portugal & Brasil



## diogoSERRAO

As relações PortugalBrasil e BrasilPortugal foram sempre vítimas de altos e baixos. As questões relativas à emigração (a vaga de emigração brasileira para Portugal - constituindo já a maior comunidade estrangeira em Portugal) debates históricos (colonização portuguesa do Brasil), confortos culturais, etc... Ambos os países partilham um passado e património linguístico comum, mas por vezes os dois «países irmãos» parecem que estão de costas voltadas. Vê-se isso até nos jogos amistosos das duas grandes selecções destes países.

Gostaria de saber a opinião de alguns portugueses e brasileiros sobre este tema, se possível imigrantes brasileiros em Portugal também.

  

BGD


----------



## Joca

Olá Diogo:

Sua pergunta é interessante, mas fiquei na dúvida se não teria sido melhor "postá-la" no fórum cultural. Em todo o caso, vá lá.

É, obviamente, uma questão que não admite respostas simples ou simplificadas. Tampouco se pode generalizar. Acho que cada um só pode de fato falar de suas vivências, experiências e idéias pessoais. Talvez elas não sejam partilhadas pelos outros.

Sendo Brasileiro, com alguma ascendência portuguesa em ambos os lados, materno e paterno, é claro que me identifico com Portugal como uma de minhas origens, entre outras. No entanto, como nenhum dos meus parentes imediatos era português (não conheci meus avós e bisavós), não tive muito contato íntimo com portugueses, a não ser esporadicamente. Havia muitos imigrantes portugueses em minha área, quando eu era pequeno (década dos 50 e 60), e muitos deles, senão a maioria, eram de origem mais ou menos humilde, comerciantes quase todos. Portanto, as relações que tínhamos eram do tipo vendedor (português) - cliente (brasileiro). Isso não favorecia um maior entrosamento.

Como você deve saber, o Brasil é um país de muitas raças, sendo as principais: o europeu, o africano e o nativo. Aqui estou simplificando, porque, na verdade, cada uma dessas três categorias compreende mais de uma raça, ou sub-raça. Pois bem, tenho a impressão que os portugueses preferiam o contato com os brasileiros de origem européia, não necessariamente por algum travo de racismo ou coisa parecida, mas talvez por uma simples identificação mais imediata. No entanto, o efeito disso é que, numa comunidade multi-racial, eles só estabeleciam relações mais profundas com apenas um dos grupos. Refiro-me aqui aos portugueses que vieram para o Brasil e que aqui estavam nas décadas citadas. Não estou generalizando essas impressões para o português de Portugal, nem para o português contemporâneo, nem para o português mais instruído ou culto.

Na verdade, acho que é difícil que se estabeleçam relações sólidas entre imigrantes e nativos, sobretudo quando os imigrantes foram, nalgum momento mais ou menos recente, os colonizadores dos nativos. Pelo lado do imigrante, há um quê de paternalismo ou condescendência; pelo lado do nativo, ha um quê de revolta ou desconfiança. Hoje em dia não se fazem tantas piadas sobre os portugueses no Brasil, ainda mais porque são mais raros entre nós, mas, durante a minha infância, eram muito comuns e podiam ser bastante ofensivas.

Não sei se concordo com a expressão "povos irmãos", talvez seja antes uma relação de pai e filho, onde o filho se rebela e o pai quer manter a autoridade. 

Estive algumas vezes como turista em Portugal e tive tanto experiências positivas quanto levemente negativas. Em um ou dois casos, quando perceberam que eu era brasileiro, foram algo irônicos e debochados, mas sei perfeitamente que o mesmo poderia ter-se dado com um português no Brasil. Mas também noutros casos me acolheram e me receberam em suas próprias casas. São os altos e baixos de que você fala.

São relações difíceis. Penso que é mais fácil para um brasileiro, mesmo que descendente de português, estabelecer vínculos com um francês ou até com um russo, desde que haja alguma afinidade nos temperamentos. Entre o Brasil e Portugal não há apenas o Atlântico, mas, em muitos casos (não todos) um fosso histórico, que esperemos o tempo possa sanear um dia.

Desculpe-me: penso ter não ter respondido a contento e objetivamente à sua pergunta. Tome isso, portanto, mais como algumas observações pessoais e nada científicas (isto é, precisas). 

JC


----------



## MOC

Joca said:


> Estive algumas vezes como turista em Portugal e tive tanto experiências positivas quanto levemente negativas. Em um ou dois casos, quando perceberam que eu era brasileiro, foram algo irônicos e debochados, mas sei perfeitamente que o mesmo poderia ter-se dado com um português no Brasil. Mas também noutros casos me acolheram e me receberam em suas próprias casas. São os altos e baixos de que você fala.





Joca, o seu post é bastante interessante mas estou apenas a _quotar _esta parte para lembrar, como aliás já li neste mesmo fórum dito por alguém que infelizmente não me lembro quem, que idiotas, há de todas as nacionalidades. Convém não generalizar.


----------



## Joca

MOC said:


> Joca, o seu post é bastante interessante mas estou apenas a _quotar _esta parte para lembrar, como aliás já li neste mesmo fórum dito por alguém que infelizmente não me lembro quem, que idiotas, há de todas as nacionalidades. Convém não generalizar.


 
Exatamente, MOC. Devo acrescentar que, em Lisboa, um dos que me receberam com certo desdém, por eu ser brasileiro, nem português era, mas sim escocês, há muito tempo radicado em Portugal e muito bom falante da língua. 


PS. No meu "artigo", esqueci-me de me referir aos mestiços no Brasil. Não tenho os números exatos, mas acredito que pouco menos da metade da população brasileira é de mestiços: cruzamento de europeus (sobretudo portugueses), africanos e índios. Esse é um detalhe importante, mas talvez para ser tratado noutra discussão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não sou nenhum sociólogo ou historiador especialista nas relações entre Brasil e Portugal, nem vou ficar analisando e relativizando tudo até me tornar enfadonho, mas como alguém recém saído de uma universidade brasileira, eu posso , com algum conhecimento de causa, apontar como uma das causas desse estranhamento entre Brasil e Portugal o nível rasteiro em que se dá a nossa educação, principalmente superior: permeada de militantismo político ( leia-se militantismo esquerdista, porque numa universidade brasileira, se você não é de esquerda, você é ‘apolítico’, ‘elitista’, ‘alienado’ ou ‘acrítico’), uma visão de mundo caduca e clichês históricos dos mais gastos imagináveis. Se você for freqüentar um curso na área de Ciências Humanas, você vai se deparar com uma boa parte da velha guarda esquerdista dos anos 60 que ainda não se deu conta de que o mundo mudou; se não tiver recursos críticos anteriores à universidade, provavelmente assimilará um socialismo chulo e bananeiro e um vitimismo terceiro-mundista que é o cacoete mais detestável de todos. Você aprenderá que ELES nos exploraram ou ainda exploram, que ELES são culpados... sempre eles. Você aprenderá a achar sempre um culpado conveniente em quem despejar a culpa pelas nossas agrugras _desde o analfabetismo até a corrupção dos políticos. Você aprenderá a se solidarizar com os ‘países irmãos’, mesmo que sejam anti-democráticos, governados por populistas que decidiram que encarnam as aspirações do povo, economicamente atrasados e cujo único mérito seja o de ser governado por outro esquerdista. Você se tornará, claro, anti-americano ferrenho, talvez a ponto de fazer passeatas e atirar pedras e paus em lojas do Mac Donald’s, como fizeram recentemente alguns dos nossos brilhantes universitários. Você terá sempre alguns conceitos-chave à mão para parecer inteligente e rotulará tudo o que colocar em evidência o disparate das suas idéias de elitista e reacionário.

Portugal é visto desde a tenra infância de um brasileiro, quando senta num banco escolar, como ELES, mesmo que seja numa escola onde estudam os descententes abastados do sistema colonial _a propósito, nossos mais ilustres políticos e intelectuais de esquerda são _radicais chic_ de classe média alta. Ao invés de buscar investigar a causa do progresso dos outros, nossa educação foca em buscar as causas do nosso atraso. É um esporte nacional isso. Portugal é a vítima mais óbvia, e o brasileiro cresce tendo essa vaga antipatia histórica, mesmo que muitas vezes ELE seja o descendente do Senhor de Engenho e do traficante de escravos, e o pobre português do outro lado do oceano seja o descendente daqueles que resolveram ficar no país, em vez de emigrar pra cá. É muito fácil tirar a conclusão, então, de que, se há herdeiros dos crimes ( _with the benefit of hindsight _) praticados no passado, somos nós, e não ELES. 

Esse vitimismo histórico não ajuda em nada _ao contrário: em vez de olhar para o futuro, buscando oportunidades no presente, boa parte prefere se voltar rancorosamente para o passado, hipocritamente culpando os portugueses pelos nossos insucessos até agora. Todo estranhamento, toda antipatia pelo que vem de Portugal, que ás vezes é tão mal disfarçada entre nós, vem dessa visão ao meu ver distorcida que nos é apresentada por grande parte dos historiadores e intelectuais brasileiros, que olham ideologicamente para o passado, que tentam julgar o passado da perspectiva de hoje para capciosamente infiltrar suas ideiazinhas. Poucos, como Gilberto Freyre (que aliás foi educado por um inglês), tiveram a coragem, ou mesmo a originalidade de sair desse roteiro. E esses, como já era de se esperar, foram e são apontados como reacionários ( eu me lembro de um professor meu se atrapalhando ao me responder por que ele achava Gilberto Freyre reacionário ).

Imaginem se os japoneses tivessem guardado algum rancor dos Americanos e do ocidente por Hiroshima e se fechado sobre si mesmos. Hoje não seriam o segundo país mais rico do mundo.

Macunaíma


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não sou nenhum sociólogo ou historiador especialista nas relações entre Brasil e Portugal, nem vou ficar analisando e relativizando tudo até me tornar enfadonho, mas como alguém recém saído de uma universidade brasileira, eu posso , com algum conhecimento de causa, apontar como uma das causas desse estranhamento entre Brasil e Portugal o nível rasteiro em que se dá a nossa educação, principalmente superior: permeada de militantismo político ( leia-se militantismo esquerdista, porque numa universidade brasileira, se você não é de esquerda, você é ‘apolítico’, ‘elitista’, ‘alienado’ ou ‘acrítico’), uma visão de mundo caduca e clichês históricos dos mais gastos imagináveis. Se você for freqüentar um curso na área de Ciências Humanas, você vai se deparar com uma boa parte da velha guarda esquerdista dos anos 60 que ainda não se deu conta de que o mundo mudou; se não tiver recursos críticos anteriores à universidade, provavelmente assimilará um socialismo chulo e bananeiro e um vitimismo terceiro-mundista que é o cacoete mais detestável de todos. Você aprenderá que ELES nos exploraram ou ainda exploram, que ELES são culpados... sempre eles. Você aprenderá a achar sempre um culpado conveniente em quem despejar a culpa pelas nossas agrugras _desde o analfabetismo até a corrupção dos políticos. Você aprenderá a se solidarizar com os ‘países irmãos’, mesmo que sejam anti-democráticos, governados por populistas que decidiram que encarnam as aspirações do povo, economicamente atrasados e cujo único mérito seja o de ser governado por outro esquerdista. Você se tornará, claro, anti-americano ferrenho, talvez a ponto de fazer passeatas e atirar pedras e paus em lojas do Mac Donald’s, como fizeram recentemente alguns dos nossos brilhantes universitários. Você terá sempre alguns conceitos-chave à mão para parecer inteligente e rotulará tudo o que colocar em evidência o disparate das suas idéias de elitista e reacionário.
> 
> Portugal é visto desde a tenra infância de um brasileiro, quando senta num banco escolar, como ELES, mesmo que seja numa escola onde estudam os descententes abastados do sistema colonial _a propósito, nossos mais ilustres políticos e intelectuais de esquerda são _radicais chic_ de classe média alta. Ao invés de buscar investigar a causa do progresso dos outros, nossa educação foca em buscar as causas do nosso atraso. É um esporte nacional isso. Portugal é a vítima mais óbvia, e o brasileiro cresce tendo essa vaga antipatia histórica, mesmo que muitas vezes ELE seja o descendente do Senhor de Engenho e do traficante de escravos, e o pobre português do outro lado do oceano seja o descendente daqueles que resolveram ficar no país, em vez de emigrar pra cá. É muito fácil tirar a conclusão, então, de que, se há herdeiros dos crimes ( _with the benefit of hindsight _) praticados no passado, somos nós, e não ELES.
> 
> Esse vitimismo histórico não ajuda em nada _ao contrário: em vez de olhar para o futuro, buscando oportunidades no presente, boa parte prefere se voltar rancorosamente para o passado, hipocritamente culpando os portugueses pelos nossos insucessos até agora. Todo estranhamento, toda antipatia pelo que vem de Portugal, que ás vezes é tão mal disfarçada entre nós, vem dessa visão ao meu ver distorcida que nos é apresentada por grande parte dos historiadores e intelectuais brasileiros, que olham ideologicamente para o passado, que tentam julgar o passado da perspectiva de hoje para capciosamente infiltrar suas ideiazinhas. Poucos, como Gilberto Freyre (que aliás foi educado por um inglês), tiveram a coragem, ou mesmo a originalidade de sair desse roteiro. E esses, como já era de se esperar, foram e são apontados como reacionários ( eu me lembro de um professor meu se atrapalhando ao me responder por que ele achava Gilberto Freyre reacionário ).
> 
> Imaginem se os japoneses tivessem guardado algum rancor dos Americanos e do ocidente por Hiroshima e se fechado sobre si mesmos. Hoje não seriam o segundo país mais rico do mundo.
> 
> Macunaíma


 
Olá Macunaíma

Concordo que não se deva culpar exclusivamente os portugueses pelo relativo atraso econômico e social do Brasil. Não há garantias de que se tivéssemos sido colonizados por franceses, ingleses ou neerlandeses, seríamos mais adiantados atualmente. Talvez todos eles também tivessem lançado mão da escravidão (ainda não havia acontecido a Revolução Industrial) e da exploração dos recursos naturais do país. Mas daí achar que a colonização portuguesa do Brasil foi exemplar parece um exagero. Não sei se é isto exatamente o que você está dizendo. Mas acho difícil sustentar a ideía de que alguma colonização (não é só a portuguesa) tenha mais pontos positivos que negativos. Talvez a única exceção sejam as Treze Colônias da América. Basta você se lembrar, sendo mineiro, do ouro que foi levado para lá. Não estou com isso querendo culpabilizar os portugueses de agora, pois tal era a mentalidade da época. Eles provavelmente achavam que não faziam nada de errado.

A colonização foi, para os colonizados, mais ruim do que boa, na maioria dos casos. O que talvez tenha faltado ao Brasil foi um processo saudável de descolonização: ficamos, sim, presos ao passado, culpando o "inimigo" e daí não soubemos evoluir com maturidade.


----------



## Outsider

No caso de Portugal, acho que o colonialismo nem foi muito bom para os colonizadores.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> No caso de Portugal, acho que o colonialismo nem foi muito bom para os colonizadores.


 
Tenho algumas idéias sobre isso que v. acaba de dizer. Poderia desenvolver um pouco mais? Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Era um comentário muito prosaico. Quando o colonialismo português chegou ao fim, nos anos setenta, Portugal era um país atrasado e pobre. Portanto, nem sequer se pode argumentar que as as injustiças do colonialismo tenham contribuído para enriquecer o país colonizador, ao contrário do que sucedeu em outros casos.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Era um comentário muito prosaico. Quando o colonialismo português chegou ao fim, nos anos setenta, Portugal era um país atrasado e pobre. Portanto, nem sequer se pode argumentar que as as injustiças do colonialismo tenham contribuído para enriquecer o país colonizador, ao contrário do que sucedeu em outros casos.


 
Pode ser, mas o que terá causado o atraso e a pobreza de Portugal pós-Colonialismo? Se o Colonialismo não enriqueceu vocês de modo duradoiro (Portugal era uma potência no século XVI, não?), não terá sido, antes, por mal administração dos recursos e outros desvios?


----------



## Joca

Complementando: talvez o empobrecimento de Portugal tenha se dado por não ter a Revolução Industrial o atingido.


----------



## Outsider

Houve factores externos também, na última fase do colonialismo. Refiro-me aos tempos da guerra colonial em África, quando a comunidade internacional decidiu isolar economicamente Portugal e as suas dependências. Isso apagou as pequenas vantagens que porventura tínhamos conseguido de não termos participado na Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Mas tem toda a razão em notar que o problema de fundo vinha de trás. Só que me parece um pouco simplista falar apenas de más gestão dos recursos. Em certo sentido, a gestão foi suficientemente eficaz -- para uma elite de privilegiados. O resto continuou na miséria, claro (mesmo em Portugal), mas sempre tinha sido assim ao longo da história.

Eu acho que o colonialismo português, ou império, se posso usar esse termo, ficou de certo modo prisioneiro das condições económicas que o tinham criado no início. Equanto durasse, reproduziria indefinidamente o mesmo padrão de riqueza confortável para pequenas elites e miséria generalizada para a grande maioria. De certo modo, essas disparidades sociais gritantes contribuíram para a sua queda, por fim.

Bom, quero deixar claro que não sou economista nem historiador, nem algo que se pareça. Isto é apenas adivinhação pessoal.


----------



## Joca

Deve ser tarde da noite por aí. Não acredito que você seja noctívago. Portanto, serei breve.

Mesmo sem ser historiador ou economista, suas observações me parecem ponderadas. 

Provavelmente o que de fato faltou a Portugal foi certa dose de dinamismo e uma melhor repartição das riquezas. A perda do Brasil em 1822 pode ter sido o princípio do fim, mas penso que de nada teria valido Portugal ter conservado o Brasil continuando preso, como você diz, às velhas fórmulas.

Outsider, sem querer ou querendo, acabamos por construir outra linha de discussão, um tanto distante da pergunta original.

Boa noite.

JC


----------



## Macunaíma

Joca said:


> Mas daí achar que a colonização portuguesa do Brasil foi exemplar parece um exagero. Não sei se é isto exatamente o que você está dizendo. Mas acho difícil sustentar a ideía de que alguma colonização (não é só a portuguesa) tenha mais pontos positivos que negativos.


 
Eu não passei nem perto de sugerir que a colonização portuguesa foi exemplar. Nenhuma empresa colonial iniciada por um povo europeu no trópico inóspito e agreste, ainda mais por um povo com tão poucos recursos, inclusive tão pouca população, poderia ser chamada de exemplar: ela invariavelmente involveria arrancar o máximo do que houvesse na superfície, exploração do trabalho escravo e tudo o mais que a gente conheceu. A escravidão, principalmente, foi, esta sim, a grande causa de quase tudo o que herdamos de desgraçado da nossa história. Mas algum historiador com um mínimo de honestidade intelectual saberia dizer de que outra forma seria possível se ter colonizado um país tropical no século XVI? Eu não estou falando como ele faria se ele fosse colocado numa máquina do tempo e levado para o século XVI, com seus valores morais e conhecimentos de hoje, mas como ele sugeriria que se tivesse feito se ele fosse um homem do século XVI? E lembremo-nos que a escravidão continuou existindo por quase setenta anos depois da independência do Brasil. O que eu não acho justo, nem exatamente útil, é culpar exclusivamente os colonizadores por tudo o que se deu de errado aqui.



Outsider said:


> Só que me parece um pouco simplista falar apenas de más gestão dos recursos. Em certo sentido, a gestão foi suficientemente eficaz -- para uma elite de privilegiados. O resto continuou na miséria, claro (mesmo em Portugal), mas sempre tinha sido assim ao longo da história.


 
Exatamente. A causa do atraso econômico de Portugal foi o mesmo do representado no Brasil pela escravidão: o dinheiro vinha fácil demais. No Brasil, por que alguém investiria em técnicas mais avançadas de produção se o trabalho era feito por escravos? Por que se preocupar com industrialização se a elite podia comprar artigos importados? Nossa elite vivia de exportação de produtos agrícolas, não de indústria. Indústria precisa de mercado, aqui praticamente só havia trabalhadores escravos. O trabalho manual era considerado aviltante, coisa de negros. A elite portuguesa, sustentada por suas colônias, assim como a brasileira, sustentada por seus escravos, queria apenas consumir, não produzir. Por isso Portugal não passou do mercantilismo para o passo seguinte: o capitalismo organizado. Assinou-se o tratado de Methuen e a elite comprava os artigos de que precisasse da Inglaterra. O dinheiro jorrava das colônias. Foi assim que o nosso ouro apenas fez escala em Portugal, indo parar nos bancos ingleses. Eu suspeito que as coisas poderiam ter sido diferentes se Portugal não tivesse expulsado seus valiosos judeus para a Holanda _os mesmos judeus que transformariam aquele país numa potência do comércio global no século seguinte. Talvez os comerciantes judeus de Portugal tivessem sabido colocar a economia portuguesa no rumo do que se convencionaria mais tarde chamar de capitalismo.


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não passei nem perto de sugerir que a colonização portuguesa foi exemplar. Nenhuma empresa colonial iniciada por um povo europeu no trópico inóspito e agreste, ainda mais por um povo com tão poucos recursos, inclusive tão pouca população, poderia ser chamada de exemplar: ela invariavelmente involveria arrancar o máximo do que houvesse na superfície, exploração do trabalho escravo e tudo o mais que a gente conheceu. A escravidão, principalmente, foi, esta sim, a grande causa de quase tudo o que herdamos de desgraçado da nossa história. Mas algum historiador com um mínimo de honestidade intelectual saberia dizer de que outra forma seria possível se ter colonizado um país tropical no século XVI? Eu não estou falando como ele faria se ele fosse colocado numa máquina do tempo e levado para o século XVI, com seus valores morais e conhecimentos de hoje, mas como ele sugeriria que se tivesse feito se ele fosse um homem do século XVI? E lembremo-nos que a escravidão continuou existindo por quase setenta anos depois da independência do Brasil. O que eu não acho justo, nem exatamente útil, é culpar exclusivamente os colonizadores por tudo o que se deu de errado aqui.
> 
> Olá Macunaíma. Concordo com você na maioria das coisas. O trópico realmente pode ser inóspito e agreste, mas o é principalmente quando nele se pretende implantar uma civilização calcada nos valores e modelos de países de clima temperado. Talvez devêssemos ler um pouco mais sobre a História da Austrália. Lá também uma grande porção do território está na região tropical, mas não usaram escravos. Talvez porque a colonização começou tardiamente (século XVIII? Iluminismo?) ou talvez porque a África fosse muito distante. Não estou a dizer que a colonização da Austrália foi perfeita (os Aborígenes que o digam - também não foram poupados), mas estou a dizer que talvez tivesse sido possível criar uma nação nos trópicos não baseada na escravidão e nas monoculturas. Pode ser que eu esteja sonhando...
> 
> 
> 
> Exatamente. A causa do atraso econômico de Portugal foi o mesmo do representado no Brasil pela escravidão: o dinheiro vinha fácil demais. No Brasil, por que alguém investiria em técnicas mais avançadas de produção se o trabalho era feito por escravos? Por que se preocupar com industrialização se a elite podia comprar artigos importados? Nossa elite vivia de exportação de produtos agrícolas, não de indústria. Indústria precisa de mercado, aqui praticamente só havia trabalhadores escravos. O trabalho manual era considerado aviltante, coisa de negros. A elite portuguesa, sustentada por suas colônias, assim como a brasileira, sustentada por seus escravos, queria apenas consumir, não produzir. Por isso Portugal não passou do mercantilismo para o passo seguinte: o capitalismo organizado. Assinou-se o tratado de Methuen e a elite comprava os artigos de que precisasse da Inglaterra. O dinheiro jorrava das colônias. Foi assim que o nosso ouro apenas fez escala em Portugal, indo parar nos bancos ingleses. Eu suspeito que as coisas poderiam ter sido diferentes se Portugal não tivesse expulsado seus valiosos judeus para a Holanda _os mesmos judeus que transformariam aquele país numa potência do comércio global no século seguinte. Talvez os comerciantes judeus de Portugal tivessem sabido colocar a economia portuguesa no rumo do que se convencionaria mais tarde chamar de capitalismo.
> 
> Mac (permite-me chamar você assim?), talvez a palavra-chave seja mesmo religião, ou melhor, Inquisição. Estas talvez tenham sido as grandes vilãs nessa história de sub-desenvolvimento. Também não estou a condenar irrestritamente o espírito religioso, que pode dar demonstrações de grande valor humano, mas sim o espírito tacanho e absolutista da catequese. Concordo que os Judeus, desde que não fossem ortodoxos, poderiam ter impulsionado a economia portuguesa, mas (e olhe que sou descendente deles, dos Marranos) associo os Judeus também (certo ou errado) a uma concentração, a uma elitização, o que reforçaria talvez uma situação pré-existente em Portugal. Abraços, JC.


----------



## Outsider

Voltando ao tema, achei interessantes os comentários que fizeram até agora. Parece-me que Portugal investe pouco na promoção da sua cultura no estrangeiro. Isto vale quer para o Brasil quer para o resto da lusofonia e mais além. Claro que o Brasil é um caso especial, porque se tornou independente há muito mais tempo. As razões são múltiplas. Se algumas me parecem incontornáveis (não podemos promover cursos de língua portuguesa no estrangeiro com a mesma _largesse_ monetária que os ingleses), outras nem tanto. É um país pequeno cuja chefia tende, infelizmente, a ter vistas curtas e contentar-se com ideias pequenas também.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Voltando ao tema, achei interessantes os comentários que fizeram até agora. Parece-me que Portugal investe pouco na promoção da sua cultura no estrangeiro. Isto vale quer para o Brasil quer para o resto da lusofonia e mais além. Claro que o Brasil é um caso especial, porque se tornou independente há muito mais tempo. As razões são múltiplas. Se algumas me parecem incontornáveis (não podemos promover cursos de língua portuguesa no estrangeiro com a mesma _largesse_ monetária que os ingleses), outras nem tanto. É um país pequeno cuja chefia tende, infelizmente, a ter vistas curtas e contentar-se com ideias pequenas também.



Tudo o que lhe posso dizer, Outsider, é: console-se, essas tais vistas curtas não são "privilégio" da "chefia" de Portugal. 

JC

PS. Se as pessoas de modo geral pudessem ser estimuladas a gostar de poesia, penso que a língua portuguesa teria certamente um trunfo nas mãos: de um lado, Fernando Pessoa; de outro, Manuel Bandeira.


----------



## Pedrovski

Só cá vim congratular os intervenientes pela qualidade da discussão gerada: muito interessante o tópico sem dúvida.
Lamento no entanto que algumas pessoas ainda mantenham o rancor (de um lado) e o paternalismo (de outro) por causa de factos históricos que tiveram lugar há centenas de anos.
Ainda mais incompreensível se levarmos em conta que um dos maiores grupos étnicos que povoou o Brasil foram os Portugueses, por isso simplesmente não faz sentido usar chamar os portugueses de "colonizadores" e os Brasileiros de "colonizados". A meu ver, só um grupo teria legitimidade para se auto-entitular os "colonizados", os índios, mas esses compõem só 1% da população total do Brasil...


----------



## Joca

Pedrovski said:


> Só cá vim congratular os intervenientes pela qualidade da discussão gerada: muito interessante o tópico sem dúvida.
> Lamento no entanto que algumas pessoas ainda mantenham o rancor (de um lado) e o paternalismo (de outro) por causa de factos históricos que tiveram lugar há centenas de anos.
> Ainda mais incompreensível se levarmos em conta que um dos maiores grupos étnicos que povoou o Brasil foram os Portugueses, por isso simplesmente não faz sentido usar chamar os portugueses de "colonizadores" e os Brasileiros de "colonizados". A meu ver, só um grupo teria legitimidade para se auto-entitular os "colonizados", os índios, mas esses compõem só 1% da população total do Brasil...


 
Pedrovski, acho que o rancor era mais contra os portugueses que só vinham ao Brasil para explorar as riquezas do país, enriquecer e retornar para a Metrópole, ou seja, contra os que não criavam raízes aqui. 

Penso que os primeiros colonos portugueses eram eseencialmente homens. Mulheres portugueses deveriam ser raras nos primeiros anos do Brasil. Daí que os portugueses se casavam ou se juntavam às índias, principalmente, e mais tarde às africanas. Assim é que, até o início da imigração européia para o Brasil no século XIX (alemães, italianos, espanhóis e mesmo portugueses), a população brasileira era em grandíssima parte mestiça. É natural que os mestiços, além dos índios e negros, bem como os filhos dos portugueses, após uma ou duas gerações, já se sentissem mais brasileiros que portugueses. Daí o possível rancor contra o "estrangeiro". 

Na verdade, pode-se comparar essa situação com o que ocorre dentro da família: os filhos geralmente acham que os pais não lhes dão a liberdade de que precisam, e se rebelam, e os pais acham que os filhos não fazem por merecer. Daí os conflitos. É uma situação que muitas vezes só se resolve com a maturidade dos filhos e com a transigência dos pais.

...

Inesgotável esse assunto, não é?

Saudações,

JC


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> A meu ver, só um grupo teria legitimidade para se auto-entitular os "colonizados", os índios, mas esses compõem só 1% da população total do Brasil...[/quote]
> 
> 
> De certo você quer dizer os índios que sobraram como nós os conhecemos nos livros -- vivendo em tribo, alguns com vestimenta própria, outros usando shorts e havaianas.
> 
> Porque a maioria dos brasileiros têm sangue indígena ou negro (ou os dois) em suas veias. Somos descendentes dos povos colonizados, sim.
> 
> Abraços


----------



## Lusitania

Gostei muito do tema. 
Gostei sobretudo das opiniões do Joca e do Macu. 

Também nas minhas visitas ao Brasil encontrei pessoas muito simpáticas mas maioritariamente acabavam nas anedotas sobre portugueses e em estereótipos e algum cinismo. O mesmo já vi ocorrer com brasileiros por aqui. Por vezes, suponho, vemos racismo e xenofobia onde não existe e claro que pessoas educadas e ignorantes existem em toda a parte do mundo.
O mesmo se passa em Portugal e penso que existe uma tremenda falta de conhecimento sobre o outro e ressentimentos que não têm razão de ser por serem extemporâneos.

Teríamos que discutir porque é que eu nasci deste lado e o Macu desse. As voltas que os nossos antepassados deram na História tem pouco que ver com o que somos hoje.

Estou a ler Gilberto Freyre e estou na mesma "onda" do Macu.

Não imagino como um português pode dizer ser de raça branca, como alguns por aqui defendem..

Abraços


----------



## Joca

Lusitania said:


> Gostei muito do tema.
> Gostei sobretudo das opiniões do Joca e do Macu.
> 
> Também nas minhas visitas ao Brasil encontrei pessoas muito simpáticas mas maioritariamente acabavam nas anedotas sobre portugueses e em estereótipos e algum cinismo. O mesmo já vi ocorrer com brasileiros por aqui. Por vezes, suponho, vemos racismo e xenofobia onde não existe e claro que pessoas educadas e ignorantes existem em toda a parte do mundo.
> O mesmo se passa em Portugal e penso que existe uma tremenda falta de conhecimento sobre o outro e ressentimentos que não têm razão de ser por serem extemporâneos.
> 
> Teríamos que discutir porque é que eu nasci deste lado e o Macu desse. As voltas que os nossos antepassados deram na História tem pouco que ver com o que somos hoje.
> 
> Estou a ler Gilberto Freyre e estou na mesma "onda" do Macu.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules for posting
> Search: forums, dictionary
> General information about posting messages
> Help with writing ácçènts
> Não imagino como um português pode dizer ser de raça branca, como alguns por aqui defendem..
> 
> Abraços



Olá Lusitania:

Duas coisas em sua mensagem chamaram minha atenção. 

Primeiro, quando diz que "as voltas que os nossos antepassados deram... têm pouco que ver com o que somos hoje". - Será mesmo assim? Não seremos, querendo ou não, produto das decisões dos nossos antepassados também?

Segundo, quando diz não entender (imaginar) como um português pode se dizer de raça branca. Se não é de raça branca a imensa maioria dos portugueses, então de que raça será? Admito que possa ter havido mistura de povos na composição dos portugueses: fenícios, romanos, íberos, germanos, árabes, judeus, etc... mas não eram todos essencialmente brancos? Mesmo que tenha havido alguma influência africana, por meio dos árabes (mouros), ela não pode ter sido assim tão importante a ponto de impossibilitar os portugueses de se dizerem de raça branca. 

Em tempo: a questão racial não é um problema para mim. Apenas fiquei um tanto intrigado com a sua assertiva e por isso resolvi lhe perguntar, mesmo sabendo que a pergunta escapa à abrangência do tópico original. 

Saudações,

Joca


----------



## Lusitania

Joca said:


> Primeiro, quando diz que "as voltas que os nossos antepassados deram... têm pouco que ver com o que somos hoje". - Será mesmo assim? Não seremos, querendo ou não, produto das decisões dos nossos antepassados também?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Será? O que é ser Português? Será que há um século a minha família estava em Portugal? serão os meus antepassados portugueses?
> 
> Será que me identifico com os Portugueses ou com o país? Bem, com alguns portugueses talvez, outros nem pensar.
> 
> Num comentário anterior, creio que seu, falava precisamente dessa identificação entre Portugueses e Brasileiros.
> Tenho amigos excelentes que são Brasileiros, mas é por serem Brasileiros que gosto e me identifico com eles? Já encontrei afinidades com pessoas de nacionalidades e culturas tão distantes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo, quando diz não entender (imaginar) como um português pode se dizer de raça branca. Se não é de raça branca a imensa maioria dos portugueses, então de que raça será? Admito que possa ter havido mistura de povos na composição dos portugueses: fenícios, romanos, íberos, germanos, árabes, judeus, etc... mas não eram todos essencialmente brancos? Mesmo que tenha havido alguma influência africana, por meio dos árabes (mouros), ela não pode ter sido assim tão importante a ponto de impossibilitar os portugueses de se dizerem de raça branca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estive nos E.U.A e consideram-nos latinos, bem como em quase toda a Europa.
> Não existiram grandes entraves à misceginação na colonização portuguesa ao contrário de outras colonizações, por exemplo, o caso britânico.
> Como refere o Conselho da Europa, só existe uma raça, a raça humana.
> Mas quando estive no Brasil numa conferência não sabia onde por a cruzinha, realmente disseram-me que devia colocar no branco caucasiano e fiquei a pensar onde iria colocar a cruz a senhora da Embaixada da Suécia (tão loira e de pele quase transparente!).
> 
> Bom, branca, mulata ou parda. Raça branca pura como alguns andam por aqui a advogar... não creio que sejamos.
> 
> Estive num curso muito interessante há pouco tempo e discutimos essa questão. Estavam presentes vários especialistas de várias áreas e a ideia de sermos caucasianos também não é pacífica. Aliás não chegaram a grandes conclusões para além de sermos atlânticos, mas não do Norte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em tempo: a questão racial não é um problema para mim. Apenas fiquei um tanto intrigado com a sua assertiva e por isso resolvi lhe perguntar, mesmo sabendo que a pergunta escapa à abrangência do tópico original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre à disposição, só não venho muito aqui.
> 
> Espero ter respondido à sua pergunta.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

